# Washington Post on FCV



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm not a fuel cell vehicle fan. Regardless, this YouTube pretty well sums the state of the art:






Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

So sad. 

So there's less than 100 H2 fueling stations now and about 100 million+ electric outlets across the nation? Just doesn't make sense unless they're gonna convert all the petrol stations to dispense only H2. And good luck with that.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

My buddy went to a Toyota fuel cell vehicle event in Oakland, California about a month ago and they had to call off test rides because they ran out of hydrogen.
True story.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Regarding the dearth of hydrogen fueling stations: "Toyota doesn't do infrastructure". In other words, it's not our job to help ensure our FCEV customers have a way to refuel their cars.

Meanwhile, Tesla has built a global Supercharger network to supplement all the other BEV charging locations and anywhere there's an electrical outlet that can be used to refuel a BEV.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

H2-fueled cars seems like the Hybrid theory to transition to all electric. 

And what is the carbon footprint of producing and transporting H2 to vendors? I'm thinking there are only diseasel trucks that deliver it. So much for reducing carbon output versus using the electricit grid.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> H2-fueled cars seems like the Hybrid theory to transition to all electric.
> 
> And what is the carbon footprint of producing and transporting H2 to vendors? I'm thinking there are only diseasel trucks that deliver it. So much for reducing carbon output versus using the electricit grid.


It turns out the cost per mile of hydrogen, even using methane-steam reformation, is ~3x the cost of charging a BEV. For example, a liter of H2 costs ~$15 in California while an equivalent gallon of gas would be ~$5. An efficient BEV would typically need ~$2.50 of electricity (*not all BEVs are efficient!*)

Bob Wilson


----------

